# InkSoft Offers Blog on Four Ways to Customize Your InkSoft Site



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

In today’s marketplace, where branding extends to a customer’s entire experience with your business, a professional website is essential—especially for online shops. A new blog explores four options for customizing in InkSoft to carry through and reinforce the look and feel of your brand on your website.

You’ll learn about ways to develop effective theme colors, add custom content, embed InkSoft Design Studio in an existing website and build a custom web store solution with the InkSoft API. Links allow you to try designer-created color combos or play with your own color palette. 

Simple clicks also let you get acquainted with InkSoft’s Custom Content function for enhancing and personalizing your InkSoft website with custom additions to specific pages/areas, as well as discover how easy it is to embed the Design Studio or build a custom website using the InkSoft platform. Check out “4 Ways to Customize Your InkSoft Site” at https://www.inksoft.com/4-ways-customize-inksoft-site/ .

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

